# Anyone Here Who Has Been Deactivated or Warned?



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

What was your rating?

I am just curious what the "real" cutoff is these days. Used to be a lot of posts from angry deactivated drivers but not lately. I know average ratings went down with the introduction of pool.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

One of my Uber friends in my city got deactivated 2 days ago. His rating was 4.58 but he had a long list of complaints from Professionalism to Navigation, he doesn't know if it was the complaints ot the rating or a combo for both. Now he has to go to school if he wants to continue.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

novadrivergal said:


> What was your rating?
> 
> I am just curious what the "real" cutoff is these days. Used to be a lot of posts from angry deactivated drivers but not lately. I know average ratings went down with the introduction of pool.


As you would know, Uber does not provide any specific information about the 'real' cutoff.
Of course Uber may still use different city based cutoffs.

Some members have posted in the "Quit" sub forum.

As PepeLePiu mentioned there can be other reasons for deactivation, most of which are covered in the TOS and Community Guidelines.
A high cancel rate is one example.

What is most disturbing, based on some posts I have seen, is that a pax can lie which results in deactivation.

If you do decide to 'try' to get an official Uber response, please post here. Thanks.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> One of my Uber friends in my city got deactivated 2 days ago. His rating was 4.58 but he had a long list of complaints from Professionalism to Navigation, he doesn't know if it was the complaints ot the rating or a combo for both. Now he has to go to school if he wants to continue.


It appears that uber is not deactivating solely on low ratings anymore


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

My lowest rating every recorded was 4.62. I had never been warned or deactivated.


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

I'd love to get some clarity on reported complaints and deactivation.

I have a couple, but everything else is stellar on the account. 

How many complaints before a warning

After 1200 lifetime trips I have a couple folks who complained. So.. . Less than 1% of riders had any issues, but still

Curious.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

My lowest average rating is 4.76 with 1,000 rides and 350 rated rides


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Clifford Chong said:


> My lowest rating every recorded was 4.62. I had never been warned or deactivated.


How long did it take you to get it above 4.72 I believe passengers are more aware of what they can do to us as drivers than they ever have, but we have the upper hand , we can recover from low ratings far better than the can, I won't pick any one up with a low rating.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Just drive more


----------



## quicklyd (Dec 21, 2015)

My rating is currently sitting at 4.62. I'm a good driver, but I only drive bar hours. The good pax don't rate, and the bad pax rate poorly. I've tried educating pax, when I can, but it hasn't helped. I'm concerned about deactivation, but haven't received any notification from Uber about it. I've had very few "feedback" criticisms, but the ones I have gotten are frustrating because they don't provide any information on what I did "wrong."


----------



## Subjugator (Jun 22, 2016)

quicklyd said:


> My rating is currently sitting at 4.62. I'm a good driver, but I only drive bar hours. The good pax don't rate, and the bad pax rate poorly. I've tried educating pax, when I can, but it hasn't helped. I'm concerned about deactivation, but haven't received any notification from Uber about it. I've had very few "feedback" criticisms, but the ones I have gotten are frustrating because they don't provide any information on what I did "wrong."


I'm at 4.6 now was at 4.62 yesterday. It's fun going up and down but umm yea the ratings are bs.


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

The lowest my rating has ever been on either system is 4.65, when I was fairly new. It's been steady at 4.76-4.77 for over a year driving almost exclusively Friday and Saturday night. I've never been warned and I'm not worried about it. I am just curious as to how low it has to go before someone is deactivated.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Rate 5 in front of the pax & make them right you 5 right away. Your avg rating will skyrocket quickly.


----------



## Subjugator (Jun 22, 2016)

I do know that last year I had an issue about warning emails, so at the time I had a phone # to some uber rep, I called her and she told me that they can't just deactivate for low rating cuz there's a lot of trips that having rated me yet. So at the end of the day if it was the case where every single rider rated and it was really low, that is the wbere the biggest issue would be.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

A pax can always open a new account under a different name. I've had lots of 5 .0 rated paxes who tell me they do uber often.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> A pax can always open a new account under a different name. I've had lots of 5 .0 rated paxes who tell me they do uber often.


I've had 7 rides and am a 5


----------

